# In need of help and experience



## Minerigger (Aug 22, 2019)

So I’m new...hey.

I’m trying to fix this form. Follow me and read my thoughts and give me some insight please. 

Anyways I’ve got an 09 Hoyt Katera
Draw a length is 27.5”
Draw weight is 62-62.5lb
Right hand bow 

Currently it has the 4.5 z3 cams on it. 

I’m having a hell of a time finding the 5.0 for this. 

The dilemma is I want to keep said bow and it needs new strings. 

If I get new strings can I have 1/4-1/2” added to string? 

With the 5.0 cam the control and visa cables get 3/4” longer but the strings get 2-3/4” longer. Assuming the cam is is bigger around? 

Anyways could I extend them all say 3/4” and add a longer D loop and then turn my limb bolts in to regain some of the poundage as I’m sure I’ll lose some. 

I’m trying to fix this hideous form. 

I’ve got my wrist strap on hole 4 and hole 2 trying to give you an idea of how I can still stretch out. Also have a thumb release that really hightlights how short I am 

Please help the new guy not suck.
Thank you  






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Minerigger said:


> So I’m new...hey.
> 
> I’m trying to fix this form. Follow me and read my thoughts and give me some insight please.
> 
> ...


Get target HIGHER, and put a level strip of masking tape on the wall behind you. REdo the photos, until you get the arrow PERFECTLY dead level.
Need photos like this.



Master your FORM FIRST. YOu have 4.5 cams, and you do NOT need 5.0 cams. The draw length is not too short. Your FORM is the problem. Get your left elbow to ZERO bend, and lean FORWARDS, if the string does not touch your nose. String does not touch your nose, cuz you lean BACKWARDS soooooo much.

For the next photo with the handle release, press the bow and REMOVE the peep sight. The peep sight is in the WRONG spot, cuz your arrow is pointing DOWNHILL, your head is tilting UPHILL (neck tilted backwards), your upper body is leaning BACKWARDS, so the form is all screwed up.

You have that wooden rail behind you. RAISE the bow arm HIGHER and HIGHER, and redo the photo as many times as you need to, until the arrow is DEAD PARALLEL to the top edge of the wooden rail on the wall behind you. LOWER your chin, until your head is LEVEL. If you have no idea what a LEVEL head feels like, put on sunglasses, and LOWER your chin until the arms on your glasses are DEAD LEVEL, parallel to the DEAD LEVEL arrow, in your next handle release photo. LEVEL out your shoulders, when you have a DEAD LEVEL Arrow.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Minerigger said:


> So I’m new...hey.
> 
> I’m trying to fix this form. Follow me and read my thoughts and give me some insight please.
> 
> ...


When you RAISE the bow hand HIGH enough to get the arrow DEAD level,
when you LOWER your chin, so your head is LEVEL...the next handle release photo should look MORE like this.



So, the doctored photo is just to give you an idea of what we are looking for, in a form photo. ONLY after you get the arrow DEAD level, only AFTER you lower your chin to get your HEAD level...can we help you with draw length cam size, and with form issues. GREEN head, I lowered your chin. BLUE arm, I lifted/rotated your arm to get the arrow DEAD LEVEL.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Minerigger said:


> So I’m new...hey.
> 
> I’m trying to fix this form. Follow me and read my thoughts and give me some insight please.
> 
> ...


Left doctored photo, I only rotated your head DOWN to level (lowered your chin) and lifted/rotated the bow arm up to level. I left alone the horrendous hips WAY forwards of your ankles. I left alone the leaning backwards of your upper body.

RIGHT doctored photo is much more work. I dissected you completely, and fixed the leaning forwards, legs, to get your hips CLOSER to your right ankle, to get your zipper CENTERED between ankles. Then, I shifted the UPPER half of your body FORWARDS (leaning forwards) to get your neck, centered above your zipper. Fixed the rotation of your right upper arm, cuz your upper body has completely changed it's location in space. When you lean FORWARDS, to get neck centered above your zipper, the right elbow swings UP higher.



Oh look at the right hand doctored photo. Don't need that longer cam anymore, cuz the upper body has ROTATED forwards, and the nose is darn close to the string. TOO much work to doctor your photo, to get string onto the nose, but you get the idea. STAND up straight, level out the shoulders, LEVEL up the arrow, DROP the chin so your head is no longer tilted backwards, and then, we can see what happens, for REALS.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

AFTER we fix your form, with the 4.5 cams ( you don't need the 5.0 cams)...AFTER you get your form into something MORE reasonable, then, we can fire some arrows and do some GROUP testing, to see what your accuracy POTENTIAL truly is.


----------



## SD15 (Aug 23, 2019)

nuts&bolts said:


> Left doctored photo, I only rotated your head DOWN to level (lowered your chin) and lifted/rotated the bow arm up to level. I left alone the horrendous hips WAY forwards of your ankles. I left alone the leaning backwards of your upper body.
> 
> RIGHT doctored photo is much more work. I dissected you completely, and fixed the leaning forwards, legs, to get your hips CLOSER to your right ankle, to get your zipper CENTERED between ankles. Then, I shifted the UPPER half of your body FORWARDS (leaning forwards) to get your neck, centered above your zipper. Fixed the rotation of your right upper arm, cuz your upper body has completely changed it's location in space. When you lean FORWARDS, to get neck centered above your zipper, the right elbow swings UP higher.
> 
> ...


AMAZING INFO, I’m blown away on how you made corrections. I’m glad I signed up here at archery talk. Good to see help in fine detail. After reading this, I’m now questioning my form. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minerigger (Aug 22, 2019)

Ok so let me follow so I can try and do this is one shot...doubtful but we will give it the best. 

1.) do I need to move the feet closer together? 

2.) hips back...I can’t tell they are forward so tells you that’s been a common theme for a while

3.) bow arm higher and straighter with a very minor bend? (was told I want a bend so I don’t string myself).

4.) head/chin down to level

5.) level the shoulders

6.)lean upper body forward to be in level, vertical line


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Minerigger said:


> Ok so let me follow so I can try and do this is one shot...doubtful but we will give it the best.
> 
> 1.) do I need to move the feet closer together?
> 
> ...


1) skooch shoes closer and closer, until LEGS LOOK VERTICAL in a photo.


----------



## Minerigger (Aug 22, 2019)

Nuts&bolts...pm sent. 

For everyone else to see so it helps with others learning. Here is more of my lovely form or not




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Minerigger said:


> Ok so let me follow so I can try and do this is one shot...doubtful but we will give it the best.
> 
> 1.) do I need to move the feet closer together?
> 
> ...


2) Use a plumb bob, to figure out how much to skoooch hips away from the shooting line. Example.





Shoes are close enough together so legs LOOK vertical in pictures.
Print a bullseye target and CENTER the bullseye between your ankles.
Swing hips AWAY from the shooting line, SQUEEZE CORE muscles tight, and get head CENTERED above the bullseye. Plumb bob string will be dead straight, when you get it right.
With backbone FINALLY vertical, lift up the bow hand higher and higher, until the arrow is DEAD LEVEL.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Minerigger said:


> Nuts&bolts...pm sent.
> 
> For everyone else to see so it helps with others learning. Here is more of my lovely form or not
> 
> ...


IGNORE the peep, cuz the peep is in the wrong spot (too low). Study this photo for proper release hand position (anchor).



Right hand index finger knuckle at the BOTTOM of your ear. Nock needs to land about 3/4-inch below corner of mouth.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHh2_OdZ-8Y








Release hand index finger knuckle at bottom of ear is your anchor. String touching nose is nice to have, and completely depends on length of nose and string angle (ATA of bow). YOUR release hand is too high so the nock is also too high, for best results. NEW photo with release hand MUCH LOWER. Ignore peep for now. A peep cannot be installed properly, until AFTER you learn WHERE to position the release hand.


----------



## Minerigger (Aug 22, 2019)

You want to come tell my archery place all this lol, probably been giving out bad info for a while now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

